# Health testing our bullies



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

I know Steph had and is having her dogs tested and I wanted to look into getting Luciano tested. He is 16 months and wanted to know @ what age can I have him tested? Please let me know.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think you can have him tested at any age but to have a certified test it has to be over the age of 2years.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kudos to you for wanting to health test.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nothing can be certified until age 2.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You can do a prelim OFA from 1 year up but will not get certification until 2 years old. CERF can be done at any age on the eyes they should also be done yearly due to changes in the eyes. Also, they say that Penn hip is more acurate than OFA.  Great of you to be health testing before you consider breeding. Way to go!


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The great thing about this health testing stuff is that it will provide you a solid guide within your breeding program to insure that no affected dogs genes will be used to create big problems generations down the road... as long as EVERY dog is health tested.

Here are the official applications for the OFA for the health tests that Cree is getting ready to go through over the next two months. On each of the applications the age requirement for the tests are in black and white. It is true that for the hips, elbows and patellas your dog must be 24 months of age, but the other health tests are accepted at a surprisingly young age.

Cardiac:

http://www.offa.org/pdf/cardapp_bw.pdf

Thyroid:

http://www.offa.org/pdf/thyappbw.pdf

Hip & Elbow:

http://www.offa.org/pdf/hdappbw.pdf

Patella:

http://www.offa.org/pdf/plapp_bw.pdf

Here is the link to the general website so you can learn about the different detrimental ailments that the

This link is explains that while the OFA itself does not screen for any deteriorating eye disease it refers you to a organization which they work together with:

https://secure.offa.org/eyes.html

Here is the link to the actual CERF website:
CERF - Canine Eye Registration Foundation


----------

